# Small game handgun. What do you use?



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 29, 2018)

What handgun do you use for Small game? I have always used a Ruger Mark series (currently this Mark III). Just wondering what some of you other guys prefer. I threaded the barrel and machined the compensator.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 29, 2018)

S&W Model 17 with a 8-3/8 inch barrel, open sights.


It is one nice pistol


----------



## DJPineHillFarms (Jul 30, 2018)

WoodlandScout that is a beautiful piece. Ive always wanted a Mark series pistol


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 31, 2018)

DJPineHillFarms said:


> WoodlandScout that is a beautiful piece. Ive always wanted a Mark series pistol


Thanks! I had a Mark II competition target prior to this one. I liked it a little more, but you cant go wrong with any of the Mark series.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2018)

Harrington & Richardson Model 999 Sportsman, 22 caliber.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 31, 2018)

Ruger single six stainless with 6.5" barrel. I just love those sixguns.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 31, 2018)

mark II 22/45 accompanied with my .50 muzzle loader...there's hogs in them woods


----------



## Beagler (Jul 31, 2018)

Mark I I 22/45 sweetest handgun I own for small game.


----------



## Dub (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Buckmark.


----------



## smirker (Aug 24, 2018)

S & W Models 17,34,48, and 41.


----------



## Katalee (Aug 24, 2018)

S&W 43, 22 lr.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 25, 2018)

I will be using the Single Six .22 LR I just picked up


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2018)

Ruger MKIII .22/45. I love the old Single Sixes, too. I had an old long-barreled one that I hunted with for years, until it got stolen. I miss it. It was my main coon hunting gun for years.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 26, 2018)

Colt Woodsman. Knocked a few out with it last year.  I'd like to set up a Buckmark or Ruger with a red dot one day.


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 27, 2018)

Ruger Mark III 22/45
Ruger Single Six convertible


----------



## russton (Aug 28, 2018)

I use Ruger 22LR semiauto pistol.


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 28, 2018)

I use either my Mod 41 S&W or my AMT Auto mag II


----------



## carver (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a couple I use,but my go to is this Colt New Frontier Buntline single action in .22lr


----------



## carver (Sep 12, 2018)

Haven't checked in a while,just looked at Gunbroker's this gun with box and papers (I have both)is selling for around 1000.oo,mine was made in 1973


----------



## Mark R (Sep 12, 2018)

I got 3 . ruger 22/45 . browning buckmark . ruger single six . I like the 22/45 the best . But mainly a bunch of .22 bullets at laughing squirrels .


----------



## Tom W. (Sep 16, 2018)

22/45 Ruger


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 23, 2018)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Colt Woodsman. Knocked a few out with it last year.  I'd like to set up a Buckmark or Ruger with a red dot one day.


you may get the chance


----------

